# What does poetry mean to you?



## PinkLizard

Poetry means the world to me.... If im having a bad day and need to escape poetry is the only way I know how even though all my poems are filled with horror and hate but hey its all good


----------



## Wraithguard

Poetry is the shadow that fuels my darkness. Without the shadow the darkness will dissipate and without the darkness I am but a wanderer, lost in world of reality that is destined to find happiness in something it will never understand. I guess if you knew how I fell so far you would understand this more. I am darker than a sealed cavern yet I no longer wander lost because I have embraced what most people fear. You could say that by losing my way into darkness, I found greater meaning on the path of light. Yet the path seems so far out of reach.


----------



## Hammersmith

Poetry is painting with words, it is the flow of eloquence and inspiration, the free offering of joy and love or the sharing of a sorrow that healing may come. It is one's celebration of language and the lyrical delight that is universal, a pure pleasure to be measured out with care, rueing flippant abuse of an ageless gift.


----------



## Wraithguard

This is funny. We have the neutral PinkLizard, dark Rai, and light Smitty. It's classic! Nah well. The moment passed.


----------



## HLGStrider

Poetry is words with cadence, words put together because they belong together, because they sound right together. As opposed to prose which I'd define as words put together to best describe or depict a story, poetry doesn't necessarily have to describe anything important or interesting. It is just words for the sake of words. It's like exhaling.


----------



## Wraithguard

HLGStrider said:


> It's like exhaling.


 
I thought you said efflatuating...


----------



## ingolmo

Hammersmith said:


> Poetry is painting with words, it is the flow of eloquence and inspiration, the free offering of joy and love or the sharing of a sorrow that healing may come. It is one's celebration of language and the lyrical delight that is universal, a pure pleasure to be measured out with care, rueing flippant abuse of an ageless gift.


Now that's what I call eloquence and lyrical beauty.


----------



## Hammersmith

ingolmo said:


> Now that's what I call eloquence and lyrical beauty.


Thanks  
You have to be careful what you write in a thread about poetry...


----------



## greypilgrim

Poems can make you laugh, or paint a picture in your mind of something, or whatever. They're like, more than just words, ya know?


----------



## e.Blackstar

Poetry for me...well, poetry is madness. I am only able to write decent poetry when my muse is having a temper tantrum...I never actually know what I'm writing until I read it afterwards; I just sit down at the computer and type whatever comes to my fingers. I hate my muse.   

And yet, I can't live without him.


----------



## Astran

You guys even speak poetry while explaining what it is


----------



## e.Blackstar

Thanks, I think.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Poetry is a way to let things out. It comes from ones mind, heart and soul. To me it is booth a means of escape and a way in which to come closer to something. Also it is a way to show others a glimpse of who I am, the battles and times of peace that make up my life. Then there are times when it simply is fun to play with words.


----------



## Wraithguard

AraCelebEarwen said:


> it is booth a means


 
I love when she ruins things with bad spelling. She is an excellent writer, but like me, a horrid spellr.


----------



## Zale

Poetry, I think, you need to be feeling before you can write it. Which is why I don't generally write poetry: I'm not really given to extremes of emotion. And I'm too cynical of my own work; poetry is more "arty" than prose, so it stands up less well when I say: "It's poor. What redeems it?".


----------



## e.Blackstar

Wraithguard said:


> I love when she ruins things with bad spelling. She is an excellent writer, but like me, a horrid spellr.


 I'm guessing that one, at least, was just a typo.


----------



## Wraithguard

I wasn't going to say anything about her typing and I wont.

yes I will! My new Finnik Fox can type better than her. Just kidding. Love you Ara!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*Drying tears.* 

How many wonderful authors are/were there that had to have all their work gone over by a trusted friend!?! I LOVE to wright but was never able to spell or even read all that fast tell I watched the first LOTR movie and couldn't stand not finnishing it! I got the books from my mom and burned through all three of them in about a month! (I know there are faster readers out there, but that was rather good for me!) 

I hope you will forgive my... slips... and typos... I love you guys and this has really helped my spelling just to be on here!  SORRY!!!


----------



## Wraithguard

AraCelebEarwen said:


> I LOVE to wright but was





AraCelebEarwen said:


> not finnishing it!


 
It's ok. We are glad to have you around I keep myself occupied by finding these things.  The poor Finnish people.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

*laughing rather hard*

hahahehehelol!!... *hits head on table*     You are a picky one aren't you?! *grin* SORRY, AGAIN!  lol

why do I even bother with this crazy spell-cheek think?!?! It never gives me the right word!!!  

It looks like I may have found the (almost) perfect proof reader!


----------



## Wraithguard

AraCelebEarwen said:


> spell-cheek think


 
Ahahahahahahaha! I would HEAVILY suggest you avoid using the "spell-cheek think" from now on!


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

'nuf said


----------



## Kristaline

Poetry marks the passage of my life. It remembers the intensity of the moment as I lived it then and captures the true colors of the way I felt at that point in time. Feelings often fade, but the words on paper and in my computer live to remind me of those days. Pictures may capture the "outside", but the poetry that I write tells all as true record of my life.


----------



## e.Blackstar

What do you guys think of this poem?


White roses for weddings, 
Red for true love.
Silver frosted ones in the frozen mornings,
And blue icing ones on cakes.

Rosebuds to match fern and ivy in 
a bouquet sealed with a kiss,
Rose hips in soothing tea for nights with the beloved.

But the thorns are for me,
thorns of black roses
dropped by an uncaring and
bloody hand beside this heart
of mine that was
never ready for this and
won't ever try again.


----------



## Zale

I would say: been wounded recently?

Second verse doesn't quite scan, but otherwise seems good to me


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

That reminds me of something I wrote once. I think I was about 14 or so when I put these thoughts on paper... 

~*~*~*~*~*~*~
Like a rose, true beauty takes it's time to bloom.
-----
You were made by the perfect artist. Trust that He has made you beautiful in His sight and you shall start to see yourself through His eyes.
-----
If you were made by a loving and kind God, then why should any one or any thing make you think that you are not lovely to Him? And isn't that all that counts? After all, He made you in his image and He is perfect, so in His sight you are truly beautiful.
~*~*~*~*~*~*~

Just a look at some of my crazy mind.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Zale said:


> I would say: been wounded recently?



Actually, no. To be honest, it's all hypothetical. But I'm a beyond-reason anti-romantic.


----------



## vamp

I can vouch for Maria. (e.Blackstar). she's one of my best friends and what she said is very true. btw maria, have you read my songs?? i can't remember wo i've shown them to and who i haven't.


----------



## e.Blackstar

A couple. They are bueno beyond belief.


----------



## vamp

Do you know which ones? Let me know if you want the rest of them to read. (Guess what, a guy from a band that just got signed read and liked my songs! hehehe...i'm so proud of myself! no more depression for a few days at least!)


----------



## e.Blackstar

that's great Bri my love!  

poem...what think you guys?  



drop-dead love songs
resound in my head,
lamenting breakups and breakdowns
and bad poetry penned in heart's blood

heartbreak hurts for a moment
happy endings last only a day
love is a stew pot of rose thorns
and cauliflower stems
rotting boot leather and
sprinkles of stardust,
garnished with cyanide and
served at a banquet table to
whatever fools attend


----------



## Daranavo

I like it. Jaded, but good.

This may be unrelated but..does it seem that the young men of today seem more timid? Recently, I have felt that so many things so unsaid between people. A small compliment to someone who you don't even know could make their day. What about the people you do know? This "me" attitude is just for the birds. Alot of my own buds are like this. Afraid and self-concerned. 

Poetry gives a scent to the odorless, a color to the colorless, and a warmth to to the coldness. It is a way to touch someone without the tactile contact of our crude coverings. It is the whispers of the spirit to the mind.


----------



## e.Blackstar

Thanks Daranavo.

And that's very deep. Wow.  

Everyone else writes stuff like: "A way of touching souls" and somesuch...I only write poetry when my muse is having a temper tantrum. I don't even know what I wrote until I go back later and read it...


----------



## Hammersmith

e.Blackstar said:


> Thanks Daranavo.
> 
> And that's very deep. Wow.
> 
> Everyone else writes stuff like: "A way of touching souls" and somesuch...I only write poetry when my muse is having a temper tantrum. I don't even know what I wrote until I go back later and read it...


 
Try branching out. Try experimenting in a new reason for writing poetry. If it ends up ghastly, what have you lost? *gets back to editing*


----------



## Daranavo

E, who is your muse?


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

Perhaps you have seen this and perhaps you haven't, but I would like this to speak for what I think poetry can do, is and can be. Please read the first before the second, even though I didn't write the first _first_. I hope you will take the time to read it through. It is long but... well... just read it and you'll see what you see.

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showpost.php?p=456625&postcount=1799

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showpost.php?p=456826&postcount=1801

~AraCelebEarwen


----------



## e.Blackstar

Daranavo said:


> E, who is your muse?



Um...my muse. A person...he doesn't have a name. Every time I try to write about him, he doesn't let me. Except an occasional poem...eeeee.  

What, don't you have a muse? Not like "luthien" was Tolkien's muse...but a genuine MUSE. You know, not a person? *looks around* Anyone??? Or am I very simply psychotic? Help?


----------



## Daranavo

An event is my Muse I guess you could say. Which is why I asked. It will always stay within my memories until my dieing day. Your not crazy, however, I thought I was the only one I knew. Now I don't feel so crazy either. Also, Megs has also brought inspiration to me. *looks to see if she is blushing yet*


----------



## Daranavo

WOW Ara, That last one was great.


----------



## e.Blackstar

good stuff Ara, good stuff.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen

I'm glad you like it... I don't write like that very often but when I do I like to hear what others have to say...  Thanks guys!


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany

Life IS poetry


----------

